# Clubhouse



## dancarls (Feb 10, 2021)

Who's on Clubhouse? I joined a while ago but just started using it. I think it's a great platform.

I have been in a lot of the domain rooms, If your looking to off load some (wholesale $ ) domains this is an easy way.

 Most of the bigger names in Domaining are on this platform and open rooms to discuss all aspects of domaining. 

my id is @dancarlson I will follow you back, I would like to get a .ca room going.

Dan


----------



## MapleDots__ (Feb 10, 2021)

Just be careful




> We need to talk about what’s going on at Clubhouse
> 
> *New domain investors are being fed a load of crap.*






> Last week, I wrote about how Clubhouse is driving a surge in registrations for .club domain names. Over the past several days, I’ve listened in on several discussions and researched to understand exactly what’s happening on the app. It’s been disturbing.




https://domainnamewire.com/2021/01/25/we-need-to-talk-about-whats-going-on-at-clubhouse/


----------



## dancarls (Feb 10, 2021)

everything has it's issues, it's new I have found some great value, and sold some .com's i was going to drop for xxx


----------



## Eby__ (Feb 10, 2021)

I found Bill Sweetman's response in the thread very forthright:


----------



## MapleDots__ (Feb 10, 2021)

I found this on how to join clubhouse
https://seawallalife.com/clubhouse-... get invite for,share invite with you online.


Also no app for android, only apple app store

https://www.joinclubhouse.com/


Too bad, I was looking forward to checking it out  :'(


----------



## Esdiel (Feb 10, 2021)

[notify]dancarls[/notify]. What are the privacy settings like, or how much of your personal info is open to the public? 

For example: is your full name, email, phone number, etc, viewable to everyone on the app, or can people just see your username?


----------



## dancarls (Feb 10, 2021)

IPhone's only for now. 

as far as privacy? you can set up your account and divulge as much info as you want as far as i know. I have my website/email


----------



## FM__ (Feb 11, 2021)

Eby said:
			
		

> I found Bill Sweetman's response in the thread very forthright:



https://domainnamewire.com/2021/01/...-whats-going-on-at-clubhouse/#comment-2263960


			
				Bill Sweetman said:
			
		

> Last night I popped into a Clubhouse room organized by one of the snake oil salesmen and heard him tell his audience that he was not aware of any course on domain investing so that’s why he created the one he’s flogging on Clubhouse for $1,000 (although I see the list price on his Website is $1,997). He’s either a liar or clueless about the domain industry since Mike Cyger’s excellent and affordable DNAcademy.com course has been around for over five years. I have no beef with someone wanting to educate up-and-coming domain investors, and profiting from that. That is entrepreneurship. What I object to is charlatans with little or no relevant experience selling people false hope and an expensive, unproven course. Buyer beware.



Then, a day later:
https://domainnamewire.com/2021/01/...-whats-going-on-at-clubhouse/#comment-2263968


			
				Bill Sweetman said:
			
		

> Mea culpa: This is a follow-up to my comment above about DRE Academy and its promotion. Today I had a constructive call with founders Ish and Ryan and got their perspective, which I should have done *before* venting publicly. I now trust their sincerity and intentions, and I wish them the best. Peace.


----------



## aactive (Feb 11, 2021)

Like a true politician...


----------



## MapleDots__ (Feb 11, 2021)

I did some research and facebook is bringing out a clubhouse clone.

I had no idea what clubhouse was and now that I see it is rooms where people got to converse vocally I am not sure I want to join.

It is easy to skip bull crap when reading but the last think I want is to be in a room with long winded people.


----------



## Eby__ (Feb 11, 2021)

Well said Shaun. I suppose that is the culture these days.
I am all for standing corrected. But no need to give into pressure and I hope it's not the case.


----------



## Eby__ (Feb 11, 2021)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> but the last think I want is to be in a room with long winded people.



I too feel the same way.


----------



## dancarls (Feb 11, 2021)

I have been in the DRE academy room, it was a not my cup of tea, people were getting all hyped up about buying a domain for reg or drop fees and flipping it for $75-$100 the whole theme of the room seemed to be buy and flip as soon as possible.

other rooms were Great Michael Cyger has been in a lot of them, Colin Campbell and a bunch of other very successful domainers are participating. I also see some bigger names listening on the sidelines looking for deals.

I was to slow to pick up a name in a "Speed Domaining" room Immortals.com went for $375.00 USD there have been other decent names going for $300 -$1k 


Clubhouse has thousands of rooms, SEO, crypto, dev, ecomm etc. definitely a room for everyone it would be great to see a Canadian Domain name room open up and being able to talk freely not msg-- wait--- reply -- msg --- reply lol.
I think clubhouse is great to make new contacts, find some great deals once in a while and sell your about to drop names.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Feb 11, 2021)

dancarls said:
			
		

> Clubhouse has thousands of rooms, SEO, crypto, dev, ecomm etc. definitely a room for everyone it would be great to see a Canadian Domain name room open up and being able to talk freely not msg-- wait--- reply -- msg --- reply lol.



Unless it is recorded and you can play it back it makes no sense to me. I would have to continuously hang out in a room with one ear on the mic for fear of missing anything.

The whole purpose of the written word is you can read it at your convenience.

Dan, I am not knocking it for you and I am sure it has its advantages but I post between clients and phone calls at my convenience without fear of missing anything. I am a prolific poster and active member on a dozen forums. I bookmark what I like and come back when I have time. I cannot do that with clubhouse.


----------



## jaydub__ (Feb 11, 2021)

I guess for someone like your wife Frank, she could start a room and have an open health discussion, if she gave a time, and people could join in and take part? Not suggesting she do it, just looking at unique options that might be available.

It certainly isn’t all domain stuff there.


----------



## domains (Feb 17, 2021)

how does everyone keep up with all these new sites and social media?  I am pretty much at my limit.


----------



## domains (Feb 17, 2021)

It looks like clubhouse.ca is being used, but clubhouse.com just forwards to baseball.com

I wonder if the app will go after the .com?


----------



## MapleDots__ (Feb 23, 2021)

Rick Schwartz wrote a great article about his experience with Clubhouse:
https://www.ricksblog.com/2021/02/my-first-72-hours-on-clubhouse/


----------



## MapleDots__ (Feb 27, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364213382732255236

You can now post twitter links

Enjoy everyone


----------

